
Apple sued by Japanese company that owns Animoji trademark - cmmn_nighthawk
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/20/16510834/apple-iphone-x-animoji-emonster-weird-lawsuit-trademark-infringement
======
danjoc
Why does Apple have to steal from an iOS developer? It's not like they
couldn't afford to just buy the rights. This isn't even new for Apple. They've
ripped off their biggest supporters for years. See sherlock/watson for
instance,

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_\(software\))

They've played dirty pool for so long, I can't see how anyone supports this
company anymore.

